# I need Ideas for a zombie themed birthday party for a 11yr old boy!!



## kimmie201189

I need help with Cheap DIY ways for decorating Ideas. What to do for the food etc.. Please help me if ya can...


----------



## debbie5

Pull up a chair..do you have an hour or so??


----------



## debbie5

Food = anything gross. Look online- there are tons of ideas for wonderful foods. http://www.toppartyideas.com/gory-foods/
I like the idea of making a "zombie corpse" with lunchmeats all laid out as the body on the table (uses a skeleton head, celery sticks as ribs etc..there's a pic of this somewhere online. The kids can make their own subs (word of warning, I learned the hard way: if kids are eating subs, they MUST SIT DOWN at a table, or you will end up with vinegar/oil all over your floor..and it's NOT easy to mop up.)..or make a "meathand" (Google it)and have them make their own hot meatloaf sandwiches. Try to get as many recipes for food you can make *ahead*...you do NOT want to be stuck in the kitchen with a pack of 11 years old in the house. Make sure to have lots of bowls of chips & munchies..I'm not big on putting out sweets for kids (other than the b day cake) as I don't need them hyper in my house. Are you making the cake? I've seen a simple but impressive graveyard cake made in a 13 x 9 x 2 cake pan & using store bought cookies as gravestones. Make a frozen head & hands to float in the punchbowl...hang shredded garbage bags or plastic tarp from doorways.... 
I always keep 2 games in my "back pocket" as there always seems to be time left over & nothing for the kids to do. I pre-blow up a bag of long, wiggly balloons & keep them in a garbage bag or two.When party gets slow, I throw them on the floor. The kids are then told they can play "swords" with them, etc. Once that gets to be no longer fun, I tell them they need to pop all the balloons by sitting on them (if you have pets, make sure none are in the room & make sure every piece of balloon gets picked up). The other game is....Butt Darts. Use a milk bottle or narrow vase...kids holds clothespin in their..uh..."cheeks" and has to walk over the bottle and drop it in to earn points. Trust me - no one will care about earning points....

You can print out paper coffin goodie bags, cool masks & favor toys here: http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html

or take the web addresses to your local print shop & they can print them out. 
I like the idea of having lots of games for kids, as NO ONE does games anymore at kid parties...and an 11 year old is at the tail end of parties...soon, they will be too "cool" to have b day parties. To get their goody bags, you can decorate a sheet or big piece of cardboard with a graveyard scene and put it in a doorway...make a stick with a piece of yarn & a clothespin on the end....each takes turns & they have to fish up a zombie coffin out of the graveyard...someone (dad? older sibling?) on the other side clips a goody bag or coffin to it...& kid pulls it up & over. Or you could keep the joke going by having the kids accidently pull up a bag of gummy worms..."dirt" (crushed Oreos) a stretchy skelly/some cheap toy..a Bluckie arm...til they finally get their goody bag.

I could go on & on...I LOVE planning kids parties.


----------



## fontgeek

I think that a lot of it for kids, is the simpler stuff. How you name and label your foods, how they are arranged or displayed (the foods not the kids, though that might be fun too), and the atmosphere for the party from the start. Putting something up on the front door like a sign for the city morgue, having toe-tags for name tags, having a sheet cake cut into the shape of a toe pincher style coffin, If you are going to layer it, maybe put gummy worms into the filling between the layers of cake. Changing the names for typical party games to fit the theme ("Pin the Arm on the Zombie", etc.).
Along with Debbie's list, you will do fine.
PM me if you need or want help with signs, labels, toe-tags, etc. include an email address I can send stuff to.


----------



## Anda

Braaaiiiins!!! Pick up or bake a round cake. Use a pastry bag or Ziploc with a hole in the corner to pipe pink frosting in squiggles. Bonus if your cake has a red jam layer! :winkin:

As far as decorations, you can't lose with tombstones. Pick up a set of curtains at a thrift store (or a bed sheet that you can cut in half; the wide seam at the end slips right over a curtain rod), shred them, get them dirty and replace your nice curtains for the night. Ditto with tablecloths. You could "board up" doorways to off-limits rooms with strips of brown paper. Use a marker to add circles at the ends for nails and a little wood grain squiggles. Cheap, fast, easy and can be tossed at the end of the night. :smilekin: Body parts are also a big win, even if it's just stuffed stockings with shoes on the ends.


----------



## Magic13

The brain molds are a good item to have on hand for any event... They have small ones for chocolate. Even great for valentines day!


----------



## Headless

Some great ideas there - good luck with your party.

We make up some names for food like mini pizzas were called "Flat things we found on the Road", Chicken Wings were "Bat Wings", Chicken Casserole was "Braised Neighbor's Children" and I made a little label card to sit next to each plate. There were lots more but I just can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## fontgeek

Use a plastic skull that lets the skull cap be separated from the rest of the skull as a dip or candy bowl. You can place a smaller bowl inside the skull, or even line it with cling wrap.
Make toe tag place cards or name cards for the guests.
Use a brain mold for Jello or ice cream.
A sheet cake can be decorated to look like a tombstone with the birthday boy's name done like it's an epitaph with his birthdate and the party date. If you can scrounge one, you can use a fake hand or a skeletal hand to make it look like it's bursting through the cake. You can cut the cake to look like a tombstone too.
Decorate ping-pong balls to look like eyeballs and place paper bags, boxes, etc. so that the kids have to toss or bounce the eyeballs to get them into the containers.
Set up a makeup station so you can apply scars or wounds to the kids, maybe some fake tattoos that look like stitches/sutures.
You or they can decorate Tee shirts to look like an autopsy was done, with a large "Y" incision on the chest, stab wounds, bite marks, etc., drawn on by the kids using a permanent marker. Cheapo Tee shirts work great for this, and they can be almost any color so long as it's a lighter or brighter color. Trying to draw black sutures on a black shirt doesn't work all that great.


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau

Make a vinaigrette, then two drops of red one drop of blue. Useful for subs and green and pasta salads, and when it separates it looks like clotting blood. Definitely my niece and nephew's favorite. Not so much for real vampires because of the crushed garlic. 

I also got my hands on a few 3D skull cake pans and used them for my tomato based meatloaf, "ghoulash", and shepards pie. I always use slices of cheese on each half to fuse them together. 

Teriyaki marinated chicken breasts sprinkled with sautéed black and white sesame seeds. Look like rotted meat with carrion bugs on it. Looks both gross and appetizing. You can also marinated the breasts in the bloody vinaigrette for the "fresh kill" look. 

Wow this post is making me hungry.


----------



## FastEddie33

We had a zombie themed party for my son last year..We got most of the decorations from "Oriental Trading Company" online...They have a pretty big assortment of stuff..just go to the birthday themes section..We got the edible cake topper (which covers the entire cake) from amazon and it looked really cool!!


----------

